# Full wipe for Android



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

May i know how to perform a full wipe for a Sony Xperia Android phone as i'm gonna sell off and i had use to make many pictures with it before.

Its more of a privacy and security issues for me..

Thank you.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Have you tried going to privacy and wipe it off? That's what I usually did.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would go to the phone settings and do a restore and take any microsd cards and format them in your computer.


----------



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

vatanak said:


> Have you tried going to privacy and wipe it off? That's what I usually did.


Yup, I've done that already..


----------



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I would go to the phone settings and do a restore and take any microsd cards and format them in your computer.


I just swap in a new microSD card instead. I'm wondering with a factory reset, will it clear all the previous info inside?

I do not wanna root the phone as there's some pre-install apps which the next owner might find it useful.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes it will.


----------



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

ok.. thanks..


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a heads up, just wiping the internal memory using the Data Reset doesnt get rid of the information.

Securely wiping any device makes it just fine to sell [#FUDfighters] | Android Central

The truth is anyone with a bit of knowledge can easily just connect the device to a PC, use recovery software and have all of your data back on it. So if you have some personal stuff on there, tread lightly.

The best bet is to know how much space you have, get that amount of pictures from the internet of kittens and transfer them to the phone. Then do the phone reset. That way if they do try to recover, all they will get is 8GB of kitten pictures.


----------



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

Junior777 said:


> Just a heads up, just wiping the internal memory using the Data Reset doesnt get rid of the information.
> 
> Securely wiping any device makes it just fine to sell [#FUDfighters] | Android Central
> 
> ...


That's what i'm thinking as well.. Cos I understand there's still some means of file recovery somehow..


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry , this is a little of the thread discussionn . But what happen when I click on unsubscribe from the thread ....

I received a reply from , believing that TSF authorized members, in the thread discussion box , I couldn't see the reply feature ... 

Sorry , I'm very new to this. Actually , I wanted to say thanks to them for helping to answer


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Xenon_White said:


> That's what i'm thinking as well.. Cos I understand there's still some means of file recovery somehow..


There is but if you use some of the methods described in that topic I linked to or do as I said with putting garbage on there, then it wouldnt matter. Cause it wont do them any good.

What you do is this. First do a factory reset on the phone. Get the SD Card Cleaner from the Developers website so you dont have to link an account to the phone just to use the Play Store. Could also just create a junk account for this purpose. Then use teh Card Cleaner to wipe the card clean.

This will remove all data from the internal card, including contact information.



vatanak said:


> Sorry , this is a little of the thread discussionn . But what happen when I click on unsubscribe from the thread ....
> 
> I received a reply from , believing that TSF authorized members, in the thread discussion box , I couldn't see the reply feature ...
> 
> Sorry , I'm very new to this. Actually , I wanted to say thanks to them for helping to answer


If you click unsubscribe, it does exactly what it sounds like. You wont get notified up responses to this topic from here on out.

You get an email which should direct you to this topic. That is the only proper way to reponse.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Why some discussion box , I can't see the reply button


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

vatanak said:


> Why some discussion box , I can't see the reply button


I have no idea. I do not subscribe to the topics so I dont get the notifications and I am not an Administrator on the site to know what plugins they use.


----------



## Xenon_White (Aug 10, 2012)

ok.. thanks Junior777.. cheers..


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not a problem.


----------



## vatanak (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks , I thought they TSF authorise member can disable the reply button or something


----------

